
An issue found in Joomla before 3.9.4 may lead to Cross-site Scripting - robin0
https://coocoor.com/advisory/cve/CVE-2019-9714
======
robin0
More on this:
[https://coocoor.com/advisory/cve/CVE-2019-9711](https://coocoor.com/advisory/cve/CVE-2019-9711)
[https://coocoor.com/advisory/cve/CVE-2019-9712](https://coocoor.com/advisory/cve/CVE-2019-9712)

